# Forum Contacts & Links Timber, Tools & Hardware Suppliers  hinges and door slides

## UNIQUO

Hi, 
Is there any where in sydney that sells blum hinges ( doesn't have to be blum) and slides for kitchen and wardrobes cheaply? Or is IKEA the best option? 
Thanks

----------


## One Board

oneboard.com.au -  cabinet making supply in Melb can help you out.

----------


## METRIX

> Hi, 
> Is there any where in sydney that sells blum hinges ( doesn't have to be blum) and slides for kitchen and wardrobes cheaply? Or is IKEA the best option? 
> Thanks

  Any kitchen manufacturer will stock them, look in the local paper

----------


## Gaza

Wilson and Bradley silverwater

----------

